# Alzheimer Taxes?



## Uptosnuff (Feb 27, 2020)

I was talking to a co-worker about how he is helping his father-in-law, who has memory problems, with his taxes.  It was painful to say the least, since the man is a veteran and there are a lot of forms, accounts, power of attorney, etc, etc. to have to take care of to get his taxes done.

It made me wonder, what about all of the elderly people out there with Alzheimer's or who are just forgetful?  If you have nobody to take care of you how do their taxes get done? 

I have a feeling I am going to end up in my eighties pretty much by myself.  I have seldom done my own taxes. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 27, 2020)

Uptosnuff said:


> I was talking to a co-worker about how he is helping his father-in-law, who has memory problems, with his taxes.  It was painful to say the least, since the man is a veteran and there are a lot of forms, accounts, power of attorney, etc, etc. to have to take care of to get his taxes done.
> 
> It made me wonder, what about all of the elderly people out there with Alzheimer's or who are just forgetful?  If you have nobody to take care of you how do their taxes get done?
> 
> I have a feeling I am going to end up in my eighties pretty much by myself.  I have seldom done my own taxes. Hmmmmmm.


Guess that's why you get a good accountant...we've had the same guy for 40 years...he checks on us!  It costs 200 bucks and he does all the 6 sheets of crap to fill out!


----------



## Judycat (Feb 27, 2020)

Spend all your assets and live on less than the standard deduction.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 27, 2020)

I've done my own taxes for the last fifty-five years. What I send in, each year, for the past many years, is a small book's worth of forms. Each year, the laws change, along with the forms. With the internet, there's no excuse for ignorance of what's what, tax-wise.

The first time I look at tax forms and ask myself,  "What is this crap?" is, hopefully, the last time I need to remember how to tie my knots in my old climbing ropes........

Again, as always, I'm amazed by those who actually plan ahead, when it comes to how they're going to manage to stay in the game, even into that stage when they're no longer themselves. Not for me, I can honestly say, not for me.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Feb 28, 2020)

I wonder, though, what happens to people, either through medical conditions or age that just don't realize they need to do taxes?  Does the government "come after them"?  What happens to them in the long term?  How do governments handle this type of thing in countries other than the US?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2020)

The IRS won't put you in jail for failure to file but they will charge penalties.

The failure to file penalty used to be 5% of the amount owed each month with a maximum penalty of 25%, I'm not sure what it is today.

The IRS may try to bump up the failure to file to income tax evasion and that could land you in jail but jail is cheaper than a nursing home so it might be a good move.

IMO if you have a serious case of dementia other problems will come up long before the IRS comes knocking and by the time they do come knocking there won't be much left.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Feb 28, 2020)

@ aunt bea _"The IRS may try to bump up the failure to file to income tax evasion and that could land you in jail but jail is cheaper than a nursing home so it might be a good move. "_

You know, this is funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 29, 2020)

That's an interesting question. My mom had dementia but didn't have to file taxes for a long time before because her income was so low and was only social security.  Hopefully Aunt Bea is right.  It might be funny to see an auditor try to get a straight answer from someone who's got Alzheimers. And the auditor better hope he/she isn't sundowning. On a serious note.  I feel sad for those who have no one to help them and take care of their business affairs. Those are people who are also easily taken advantage of.


----------

